

Show HN: streamplayer.js - stephenapple
http://player.streamomatic.com/
Made a pretty simple Flash+HTML5 video player controlled by streamplayer.js
======
message
No video @ Chrome 21.0.1180.89 OSX Mountain Lion

~~~
stephenapple
I'm testing Chrome (Same build on the same OS) and I see video. Must be an
issue with the flash detection. I'll dig deeper... thanks!

